# 38 gallon filtration



## suppercat (Aug 22, 2016)

Aquaclear 50 power filter is so powerful so I think it can filters an aquarium from 20 gallon to 50 gallon. I use it for my 30 gallon aquarium and it works very well.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

always depends on what your going to do or what you want to do with the tank


----------

